# حسابات مراوح التهوية للحمامات



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

باختصار بسيط ومش هطول عليكم


هناك اكثر من فكرة فى التصميم بالنسبة لتهوية الحمامات والمطابخ والمخازن الصغيرة فى الفلل والبنايات


الاولى انك تصمم مراوح منفصلة واقصد بكلمة منفصلة اى مروحة لكل فراغ على حده ليس لها علاقة بالاخرى اى مروحة للحمام ومروحة اخرى للمطبخ وهكذا

واما ان تصنع شبكة من الدكت تسحب الهواء من هذه الفراغات بواسطة مروحة شفط عادم عملاقة غالبا ما توضع فوق السطح ويكون فى كل فراغ جريل سحب سقفى او حائطى على حسب 


وطبعا المراوح انواع كثيرة 


الان هدخل على الجانب العملى مباشرة وتدريجيا نخدمه بالمعلومات


----------



## elomda_5 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا مهندس السيد وارجو منكم التكملة ولك جزيل الشكر علي الاستجابة السريعة وهذا ما توقعته من شخصكم الكريم ولهذا لجات اليك وشكرا مرة اخري


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*مثال عملى على النوع الاول*

دى فيلا
مكونة من ثلاث حمامات ومطبخ بمساحات مختلفة

اول خطوة تاتى برمز المروحة من مشروع قديم وتضعه غالبا على الشباك كلنا طبعا متخيلين الشكل

ثانى خطوة تحسب مساحة كل حمام او مطبخ بالقدم المربع وتضرب فى الارتفاع اللى غالبا بيكون 10 قدم
وتجيب القدم المكعب

اى حجم المكان بالقدم المكعب

شوف بقى القانون

عدد مرات التغيير فى الساعة x الحجم بالقدم المكعب / 60


طيب عدد مرات التغيير نجيبها من فين

دى نسبة تتراوح فى الحمام من 10 الى 50 مرة فى الساعة
فى المنازل والفلل 15 مرة فى الساعة

وفى الحمامات العامة تكون عالية تصل الى 30 مرة 

اما فى الحمامات الخاصة وهنا يقصد بها حمام المدير يعنى لا يدخل فيه حد غيره وده 5 مرات فى الساعة

اما المطبخ فيكون عشر مرات 10 مرات فى الساعة


سارفق لكم جدول من الكود لهذه النسب



المطلوب الان تنزل الفيلا وتبتدى تصممها ذى الرسم وتحسب التهوية ولو ما فهمت اسال واجيبك ان شاء الله اهم شىء لا نسبق الاحداث 

وللعلم هذه المروحة مروحة محورية 
glass mounted
او 
wall mounted

ولو عايز تعرف اسهل طريقة لحساب المساحات ادخل على موضوعى كيف تحترف الاتوكاد


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ملحوظة الرسمة المرفقة مرسومة بال مم
يعنى تقسم على 1000000 
يعطيك الناتج بالمتر المربع ثم تحول المتر المربع
الى قدم مربع
وتضرب فى الارتفاع اللى هو 10 قدم
يعطيك الحجم بالقدم المكعب تضربه فى عدد مرات التغير الحمام 15
والمطبخ 10
وتقسم على 60

هنا يعطيك الناتج 

cfm

قدم مكعب فى الدقيقة


وطبعا الموضوع لسة كبير ولكن الصبر وكما تعودنا خطوة خطوة


وانا تحت امرك يا
elomda_5

اسالك الدعاء

ان اصبت فمن الله وان اخطات فمن نفسى ومن الشيطان


----------



## elomda_5 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ياهندسه كده احسبت الحمام الاول في الفيلا وطلعت مساحتة 11م مربع وحضرتك قالت ان ارتفاعة 10 قدم يعني ( 11*10.76*10) = 1184 تقريبا وبعد ذلك تم القسمة علي 60 = الناتج 20 وثم يتم الضرب في عدد مرات التغير في الساعة بالنسبة للفيلا هي 15 كما ذكرت 20*15 = 300 cfm 
والحمام الثاني (8*10.76*10) =861 /60 = 15 *15 =225 cfm
والحمام الصغير (3.5*10.76*10)=380/60 =6.5 *15 =100 cfm
والمطبخ (25*10.76*10)* =2690/60 =45*10 =450 cfm 
جزاك الله خير وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك وارجو التكملة كما وعدت


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ممتاز يا مهندس عمدة بامر الله نكمل اهم شىء الصبر لان ذى ما انت عارف والله الواحد بحاول اد ايه افرغ نفسى ساعة وللا حاجة على المنتدى
ربنا كريم
اتمنى من الاخوة التطبيق مثل مهندس العمدة لكى نستفيد
يعنى لما تدخل ما تشاهد وتمشى
ربنا معكم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

اللى عنده اى استفسار فى الجزء ده اللى شرحته فقط يسال والله المستعان


----------



## مستريورك (6 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## السيد حلاوة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

دائما انت رافع الروحة المعنوية والمشجع مهندس 
يورك


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يجعل لك بكل حرف تكتبه او معلومة تنقلها لنا حسنه ...

موفق انشالله ....


----------



## Ali_haya (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ايه الحلاوه دى ياهندسه..................... مستنى التكمله
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed bary (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## جسر الأمل (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم...الصراحة مواضيعك كلها مميزة ولها طابع خاص ورائع...تقبل تحياتي...


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا و زادكم من فضله
مفيش ابسط من كده 
أستاذ بلا جدال


----------



## hamadalx (9 أكتوبر 2010)

الله ينور ياهندسة


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (9 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## باهر سمير (10 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس الفاضل 
يسع الله فى فهمك وفى عقلك ويزيد لك حسنات ليس مقدارها عدد ولا مكيال بل بحسب مجازاة الله لك


----------



## السيد حلاوة (11 أكتوبر 2010)

والله يا اخوانى كلنا نجتهد ونتعلم وكل من قال كلمة فى حقى فما هى الا من احترامه وذوقه ولكن قد لا نستحق كل هذا الكلام فكلكم اكثر منى علما وخصوصا استاذى المهندس صبرى سعيد وكلكم جزاكم الله خيرا وارجو من الله ان ياجرنا جميعا وان تكون نيتنا لله عز وجل فانا اذا قلت معلومة هنا فى المنتدى فلانى مدين له وجزى الله خير من قام بهذا المنتدى والعاملين عليه وهدانا الله واياكم الى الصواب


----------



## eng.ahmed kamal (11 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس المحترم اثابكم الله خيرا على كل المعلومات وجعلة الله فى ميزان حسناتك ورزقك علما تنتفع بية الى يوم القيامة.....


استفسار صغير بس كيفية حساب الضغط الاستاتيكى لمراوح الشفط وماهى المعادلات التى تربط بينة وبين قدرة المروحة؟


وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء "


----------



## مؤيد غازي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you dear


----------



## مهندس تكييف حديث (11 أكتوبر 2010)

.


----------



## elomda_5 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس السيد ارجو منك باذن الله تكملة الموضوع حيث اني اجد في شرحك المعلومة البسيطة والمفيدة


----------



## waleed almasry (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ammar-sl (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم

بس أقطار دكت التهوية يحسب كالعادة مثل حساب أقطار دكت الصبلاي أو الرترن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## samy m (12 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤالى يا هندسة بالنسبة للمطبخ هل الشفاط المركب كافى ام سنضطر لتركيب هود فوق البوتجاز و ان كان لابد من الهود هل يمكن استبدالها بزيادة معدل التصرف للشفاط؟؟؟ ارجو التوضيح و ألف شكر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

عذرا عن التاخير

بالنسبة للمراوح فى المشروع المرفق فى اول مشاركة
طبعا دى بدون دكت 
وهنا بنهمل الاستاتيك بريجر
واغلبية هذه المراوح او بعضها لو نظرنا فى الكتالوج نلاحظ انه مش واضع خانة اصلا 
للضغط او فواقد الضغط
واحيانا يضع لان الامر هنا ليس بالاهمية القسوى 

يعنى عندى مروحة حسابات الغرفة 400 سى اف ام ادخل اختارها بدلالة 400 سى اف ام واشوف البو بالكيلو وات لاعطيه لمهندس الكهرباء وتستكمل المسيرة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*كتالوج للمراوح*

انظر فى الكتالوج صفحة 2
استخدم هذا الجدول طبعا الفلو هنا بالليتر فى الثانية او متر مكعب فى الساعة نحوله الى سى اف ام او نحول السى اف ام اليهم وذلك ببرنامج التحويلات اللى هرفقه لكم
وتدخل وتختار الوات الكهربى


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*برامج للتحويلات*

2 برنامج للتحويلات الاول افضله لسهولة الاستخدام


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

اذا كان ردى صواب فمن الله
وان اخظأت فمن نفسى ومن الشيطان
وبامر الله نكمل الموضوع وحسابات الاستاتيك بالتفصيل وهى موضوع بامر الله بسيط


----------



## elomda_5 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس السيد علي التكملة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

المهندس 
samy m
بص يا هندسة تعالى نفكر فى الموضوع مع بعض

اولا الهود يركب فوق الموقد او الغلاى مباشرة فيحتوى تقريبا معظم الابخرة والزيوت قبل ان تنتشر فى المطبخ كله 
اما لو تركنا الامر لمروحة الشفط فهى فى السقف او الحائط فسينتشر الزيت والابخرة والدخان فى لاالمكان كله قبل ان يخرج من مروحة الشفط وهتلاحظ ان هناك زيوت على الحائط والشبابيك كمان الهود مجهز غير مروحة الشفط فبعضها ينقى هذه اليوت ويجمعها فى حوض يمكن تنظيفه على فترات

فاحنا بنعمل الهود وكمان بنعمل مروحة شفط لان هناك نسبة بتهرب من الهود وفى كمان روائح وكمان مش فى كل الوقت الهود بيكون شغال 

المروحة وظيفتها الاساسية تغير هواء المطبخ عدد من المرات ممكن يبقى 5 او 10 مرات فى الساعة حسب رؤية المصمم بطبيعة الاستخدام
اما الهود التخلص من الابخرة والزيوت من الموقد قبل انتشارها فى المكان

انا بكلمك من رؤية حياتية اكثر منها رؤية هندسية والله اعلم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 أكتوبر 2010)

وبامر الله نتكلم عن حساباته وكل شىء فيما بعد


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دبوسه (15 أكتوبر 2010)

والله جميل وممتاز ياهندسه ده كده الواحد مش محتاج الدوره ماكلوا على النت


----------



## منبر العلم (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر للاخ سيد حلاوة على المعلومات المفيدة ، ونتمنى ان نستخدم دائماً الوحدات المترية


----------



## مجدى الشربينى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you ya Omdah, really excellent.


----------



## eng_mshmsh (18 أكتوبر 2010)

في البدايه احب اشكر حضرتك جدا ياباشمهندس سيد علي كل ماتقدمه لنا
لكن ليا سؤال طريقه تغيير الهواء في الساعه تعتبر غير اقتصاديه
عشان كده في اشري ستاندرد 62 استخدم من25:50 سي اف ام للحمامات الخاصه
ومن50:70 في الحمامات العامه
الكلام ده مظبوط ولا لا 
وانهي طريقه افضل اللي حضرتك قولتها ولا دي

وفي المرفقات صوره من صفحه في اشري ستاندرد 62


----------



## السيد حلاوة (19 أكتوبر 2010)

eng_mshmsh
ممتاز يا مهندس 
مشمش ان صح تعبيرى
وهذا موضوع جميل وساجيبك بالتفصيل ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس/علي (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس سيد حلاوة اية الحلاوة دي


----------



## السيد حلاوة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يكرمك م على
وربنا يعنا نكمل الموضوع بنظام


----------



## eng_mshmsh (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> eng_mshmsh
> ممتاز يا مهندس
> مشمش ان صح تعبيرى
> وهذا موضوع جميل وساجيبك بالتفصيل ان شاء الله



منتظر رد حضرتك واشكرك علي الاهتمام


----------



## YAZENZZ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا مهندس السيد


----------



## eng_mshmsh (24 أكتوبر 2010)

باشمهندس سيد حلاوه فينك منتظرين التكمله


----------



## فهدالادهم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد رافع (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية اشكرك يا استاذنا العزيز على ارشادي الى هذا الموقع لمتابعة حسابات المراوح واشكرك من كل قلبي على المعلومات الوافية والقيمة واتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع ليشمل حسابات التهوية ايضا.
لدي استفسار وسؤال
الاستفسار هو عن ارتفاع الحمامات حيث قلت ارتفاع الحمام 10 قدم، في المباني والمنازل الموجودة في العراق ارتفاع الحمامات هي تشبه ارتفاع الغرف قرابة 3 متر. هل استخدم نفس الطريقة السابقة فقط نضرب في ارتفاع (25 قدم) لان 3متر = 25 قدم
اما السؤال اذا كان لدينا بناء حضانة اطفال غرفة وفيها عدد من الاطفال فكيف نحسب cfm للغرفة.
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء والبسك الله ثوب العافية وجعلك ممن زكوا علمهم بتعليم العلم


----------



## السيد حلاوة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بامر الله نكمل الموضوع
وعزرا لانى مشغول فى مشاركات اخرى


----------



## pora (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اسمحولى اسجل اعجابى بالموضوع


----------



## تامربهجت (9 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود اكثر من رائع من المهندس الرائع السيد حلاوة
مواضيعك كلها متميزة 
جزاك الله خيرا ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## تامربهجت (9 نوفمبر 2010)

احمد رافع قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بداية اشكرك يا استاذنا العزيز على ارشادي الى هذا الموقع لمتابعة حسابات المراوح واشكرك من كل قلبي على المعلومات الوافية والقيمة واتمنى ان تكمل الموضوع ليشمل حسابات التهوية ايضا.
> لدي استفسار وسؤال
> الاستفسار هو عن ارتفاع الحمامات حيث قلت ارتفاع الحمام 10 قدم، في المباني والمنازل الموجودة في العراق ارتفاع الحمامات هي تشبه ارتفاع الغرف قرابة 3 متر. هل استخدم نفس الطريقة السابقة فقط نضرب في ارتفاع (25 قدم) لان 3متر = 25 قدم
> ...



اخى الكريم حساباتك غير صحيحة

10 قدم = 3.048 متر يعنى 10 قدم تساوى تقريبا 3 متر المستخدمة فى الغرف لديكم فى العراق الشقيق
حيث المتر = 3.28 قدم
يمكنك استخدام برامج التحويل فهى كثيرة وهناك برنامج وضعه المهندس حلاوة فى مشاركاته السابقة فى هذا الموضوع عموما ساعيد رفعه لك


----------



## احمد رافع (10 نوفمبر 2010)

تامربهجت قال:


> اخى الكريم حساباتك غير صحيحة
> 
> 10 قدم = 3.048 متر يعنى 10 قدم تساوى تقريبا 3 متر المستخدمة فى الغرف لديكم فى العراق الشقيق
> حيث المتر = 3.28 قدم
> يمكنك استخدام برامج التحويل فهى كثيرة وهناك برنامج وضعه المهندس حلاوة فى مشاركاته السابقة فى هذا الموضوع عموما ساعيد رفعه لك


 

شكرا استاذ تامر
فعلا اعدت الحسابات وكلامك صحيح شكرا جزيلا على رفع البرنامج


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز تامر بهجت واحمد رافع واسف عن التاخير فى تكملة الموضوع ولكن سيكتمل بامر الله


----------



## rashied (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> طيب عدد مرات التغيير نجيبها من فين
> 
> دى نسبة تتراوح فى الحمام من 10 الى 50 مرة فى الساعة
> فى المنازل والفلل 15 مرة فى الساعة
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم 

لاتعلم مدى سرورى بالمعلومات التى طرحت 

حيث أنى وضعت فى موقف يجب ان أتعلم فيه التكييف المركزى والتهوية 

فجزاك الله عنى خيراً وعن سائر المسلمين 

فأولاً اريد هذا الجدول لأنه مهم بالنسبة لى 

وثانياً اريدك ان تتابع بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل البرعى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يزيد ايمانا وعلما 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*ده جدول مهم لحسابات التهوية*



rashied قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً أخى الكريم
> 
> ...


وبامر الله سارفق لكم جداول اخرى من اكثر من مصدر


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

لازم نفهم ان شغلة المهندس دائما او غالبا 
with in range
مثلا بيقول فى الجدول السابق ان تهوية الجراج تكون نسبة من 6 الى 12 مرة فى الساعة
اذا اى رقم بينهم صح
ولكن يعتمد الاختيار على خبرة المهندس فاذا كان المكان ذو اهمية كبيرة او تكلفته عالية فطبيعى ناخذ اعلى مدى
اى 12 مرة فى الساعة والعكس صحيح

اى ان للمهندس رؤية فى اختيار الرقم ولكن تكون دائما بين المدى المذكور


----------



## moaied (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سمير شربك (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك أخي السيد حلاوه 
اتابعك بما يسمح لي الوقت 
وبجميع مواضيعك من تعلم الأوتوكاد خطوة خطوة إلى احترافه 
إلى احتراف التكييف 
إلى هذا الموضوع الشيق عن حسابات المراوح والمرفقات القيمة والمفيدة 
مكسبنا كبير بوجودك 
وإني متفرغ حاليا فقط لمتابعة مواضيعك 
بكل احترام


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (15 نوفمبر 2010)

اود المشاركة معكم واتمنى لو ان معلوماتى خطا ان يصححها لى احد من الاخوة الامهندسين 

هناك من سال عن الــ static presure اقوله باختصار افرض ان لكل 100 قدم فقد خمسة عشر بالمائة وحدة inch water gauge واجيب ابعد مسار هيمشية صاج المروحة بالقدم وليكن 400 قدم مثلا فيكون الاستاتك المطلوب للمروحة هو ستة من عشرة( 06) وهكذا والله اعلم


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مواضعيك كلها اجمل من بعض يا مهندس السيد حلاوة


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*والله انى اصغر من هذا*



سمير شربك قال:


> بارك الله بك أخي السيد حلاوه
> اتابعك بما يسمح لي الوقت
> وبجميع مواضيعك من تعلم الأوتوكاد خطوة خطوة إلى احترافه
> إلى احتراف التكييف
> ...


صدقنى استاذى سمير والله انى استفدت من حضرتك كثيرا وكونك تقول هذا الكلام فما هو الا تواضع وزوق عالى جدا من حضرتك ولكنى مع هذا سعيد بكلام حضرتك عنى وهذا يذيدنى ثقة
الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## السيد حلاوة (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا مهندس رامى*



م.رامي قاسم قال:


> مواضعيك كلها اجمل من بعض يا مهندس السيد حلاوة


انت صديق عزيز ومهندس مجتهد وامنى ان تستمر صداقتنا


----------



## بدرالدين بدرى (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## بدرالدين بدرى (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نرجو التكمله والف شكر يا هندسه


----------



## سيدحسن1 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرالله لك يا اخي مجهودك وجعله خالصا لوجه عز وجل
رجاء استكمال الموضوع وكيفية تحديد static pressre مع مثال عملي كما عودتنا 
جزاءك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_tohame (25 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع طيب وجهد رائع يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خير 
ان صممت حمامات مسجد كان مساحة الحمامات اعازك الله 
a= 5.8m*10m
الارتفاع كان 4 متر
منها الحجم = 5.8*10*4=232 متر3
cfm = 232*35.3*12/60
1637.9
اخذت مروحة 1500 
ابعد مسار للداكت 10 متر
الانخفاض في الضغط = 10*.15%*3.28=0.049


----------



## السيد حلاوة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

بامر الله نكمل وتكون التكملة قوية ربنا يبارك لنا فى اوقتنا يا رب ونقدر نكمل
عزرا والله الموضوع انشغال مش اكثر


----------



## zaco (5 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## elshemy1985 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااا ليكم يامن ازدتم من علمنا وفهمنا للتكييف وشكر خاص من القلب للباشمهندس سيد حلاوة اكرمه الله وعافاه وازاح عنه المرض


----------



## attari (6 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الاسهاب المفيد 
ولكن عدد مرات التغيير في الساعة غير دقيقة او بالاحرى ضخمة جدا ولم يرد في الاشري هذه النسب 
وانما يذكر لنا الاشري من 1 الى 5 في الحمامات 
يرجو التصحيح وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المصرى 2003 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا واتمنى ان يكون هناك المزيد


----------



## eng_kotp (12 ديسمبر 2010)

*




*​


----------



## الكاملي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## nofal (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## welding eng (3 يناير 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ويغفر لك ذنبك


----------



## goor20 (4 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## A HASSAN (4 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mouke_f (8 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية بس عند استفسار ومنكم نستفيد
كيف بدي احسب قياس الدكت الازم في تهوية صالة عمل مساحتها طول98متر عرض 26متر
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسن عبدالله2 (11 يناير 2011)

*حساب static pressure لمرواح التهوية*

من فضلكم عايز اعرف ازاى احسب static pressure لمرواح التهوية
و جزاكم الله خيرا:81:


----------



## مميز ستار (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المعرفة


----------



## جي اه (12 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس سيد حلاوه 
أنا فعلا استفدت معلومات كثيرة ..كنت في وقت احتاجها بشدة
وشكرا للإفاده


----------



## nafiz jaber (4 فبراير 2011)

thanks man


----------



## إيهاب سعيد (7 فبراير 2011)

الله يجزاك خير بس ممكن جدول عدد مرات التهوية


----------



## thaeribrahem (7 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي و جعله في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## الانجينيير (19 مارس 2011)

*بالله عليك يابشمهندس سيد*

*الله يجزيك خير بس ممكن جدول عدد مرات التهوية*
وتمدنا باخر جداول فى السوق لحسابات الاحمال وتصميمات درجات الحراره الخارجيه وكده او تقولنا على مكانها فى اشرى وانا اطبعها واعملها كتاب يستفيد منه كل الاخوه​


----------



## PS_HVAC (6 أبريل 2011)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> بامر الله نكمل وتكون التكملة قوية ربنا يبارك لنا فى اوقتنا يا رب ونقدر نكمل
> عزرا والله الموضوع انشغال مش اكثر




بارك الله فيك مواضيعك جدا مميزة وطريقة شرحك رائعة وسهلة 

بتمنى من حضرتك استكمال الموضوع وياريت لو تشرحنا عن التهوية للحمامات باستخدام شبكة الدكت 

ربنا يجزيك عنا كل خير 

دمت بخير استاذنا الفاضل م/سيد حلاوة


----------



## سقلين (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالحفيظ شوقى (25 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## اسلام الباجورى (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك مهندس حلاوه


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (9 مايو 2011)

المهندس المحترم / سيد 
طال غيابك عنا في كل الموضيع لعل المانع خير
نحن التلاميذ في انتظار المعلم


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (30 مايو 2011)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة-----جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## محمد البلال 2 (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ياباش مهندس علي المجهودات الرائعه


----------



## أحمد أشرف سعد (31 مايو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا على هذا الجهد الذى لن يستطيع أحد على أن يوفيك قدرك الا اللة وأتمنى التكملة لأنى تعلمت حاجات ماكنت أستطيع معرفتها الا من الأخيار الأطهار أمثالكم


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (1 يوليو 2011)

المهندس المحترم سيد جزاك الله عنا خير وجعل الله كل حرف ومعلومة في ميزان حسناتك ونرجوا من سيادتك تكملت الموضوع ولك منا جزيل الشكر والعرفان


----------



## احمد الصياد 19 (2 يوليو 2011)

اللة يبارك لك يا مهندس سيد نرجو التكملة


----------



## سيد محمد على (3 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (7 يوليو 2011)

بامر الله وجزاك مثله


----------



## omarjamain (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكور واللة يجزيك الخير بس ممكن نعرف شو المرجع الذي استندت الية وكم مرة تغير الهواء وشكرا


----------



## كمال درويش (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرآ مستر يورك علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## tarekdia (13 يوليو 2011)

تعلم اسس تصميم التبريد والتكييف المركزى كورس كامل على 4 dvd السعر400 دولار تليفون 
5563792-018-002
مهندس طارق ضياء


----------



## dkkhaled (10 أغسطس 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## baraa harith (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزيت خير سيد حلاوة على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## omarjamain (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين على المعلومات بس ممكن شو المرجع لعدد مرات تغير الهواء في الساعة متل اشري او اي مرجع تاني


----------



## omarjamain (12 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## أيهم الشامي (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وكل عام وانتم بالف الف خير بمناسبه عيد الأضحى ... وشكرا لك استاذ سيد على مواضيعك الرائعه ونحن بأنتظارك ... اولا كي نطمئن عليك وثانيا لننهل من بحر علمك ... وجزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## michae (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكر ا علي المعلومات الجميلة ونتظر المزيدmm


----------



## أيهم الشامي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا استاذ سيد ​


----------



## islam khattab (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك مهندس السيد حلاوة ومشكور على جهدك الرائع ووقتك الذى تعطيه لنا , ويبقى فقط طريقة حساب fan static pressure ومعها المرفقات جداول فاقد الضغط فى الوصلات والقطع الخاصة (الأكواع و التيهات و خلافه.....)


----------



## فرجاني السعيد (9 نوفمبر 2011)

يا باش مهندس سيد حلاوة ربط الحمامات والمطبخ على مروحه واحده من اكبر الاخطاء شيوعا في التصميم ويوجد عامل امان ل>لك وهو شطرنج دمبر بين الحمامت والمطبخ عشان الرائحه


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرجع التهوية exhaust air*

باختصار حضرتك هتفتح صفحة 19 فى المرفقات
اشرى استاندر

هتلاقى نسبة exhaust air
اى العادم المراد طرده من المكان حسب نوعه

سواء كان جراج او غرفة غسيل اوحمام او مطبخ
وهو هنا بيعطى نسبة الطرد
cfm\ft2

وبالنسبة للمطابخ السكنية والحمامات بيعطيك ال
cfm الكلية المراد سحبها من المكان

cfm\unit

مثلا الحمام 50 مهما اختلفت مساحته لان السكنى اخره معلوم
ولو حمام عام بيعطيك الكمية لكل وحدة

ودى طبع طريقة اقتصادية عن السابق ذكرها

انظر المرفقات صفحة 19


----------



## السيد حلاوة (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*مرجع ال frish air*

هتفتح اول صفحة فى المرفقات
اشرى استاندر
هتلاقى جدول فيه المكان وكمية الهواء النقى التى تلزمه سواء بالمساحة او بالنسبة لكل فرد

اما cfm\person
او
cfm\ft2

انظر المرفقات


----------



## eng.muneer (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mech eng2 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

ما شاء الله ... جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## yomna.237 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يجعل لك بكل حرف تكتبه او معلومة تنقلها لنا حسنه*


----------



## السيد حلاوة (10 ديسمبر 2011)

اللهم امين


----------



## hassanre (10 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير , بس لو بتعمل معروف وبتبعت لي جدول بعدد مرات تبديل الهواء الموصى به أو المتداول بشكل عام بحسابات التهويه
أخوكم/ حسان توفيق
[email protected]
,g;l hga;v


----------



## zizo_mam (12 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير ولكن نود في مشروع تهويه يحتوي على دكت لحساب static presser ويكون ذو مساحة كبيره مثل البسمنت للفنادق وخلافه ومره اخرى جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## ahmadkhaled (18 ديسمبر 2011)

maskour ya laziz


----------



## ahmadkhaled (18 ديسمبر 2011)

اريد ان اسال الاح صاحب هذه الفكرة الجميلة عندما نرغب بتهوية كراجات سيارات وهو في القبو طبعا في نفس الوقت نرغب بادخال هواء نظيف من الخارج ما نسبة الادخال (الهواء النقي) الى الاخراج (الهواء الفاسد ) هل هناك نسبة ام معادلة لكيهما


----------



## dlear2011 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااا


----------



## abdelsalamn (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*ما شاء الله ... جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## السيد حلاوة (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ahmadkhaled قال:


> اريد ان اسال الاح صاحب هذه الفكرة الجميلة عندما نرغب بتهوية كراجات سيارات وهو في القبو طبعا في نفس الوقت نرغب بادخال هواء نظيف من الخارج ما نسبة الادخال (الهواء النقي) الى الاخراج (الهواء الفاسد ) هل هناك نسبة ام معادلة لكيهما


 
الهواء النقى يكون 80 فى المئة من الهواء المطرود علشان نضمن ان المكان دائما سلبى


----------



## osman11 (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع اللة بكم 

اريد كيفية تحديد سعة المروحه للمباني العامة


----------



## mya1963 (3 يناير 2012)

الهواء المطرود 0.80 من الهواء النقي


----------



## Amrengineer (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك بشمهندس سيد على الشرح الجميل جدا 


تحياتى


----------



## eng.moohamed (5 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد العطفي (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kokohamo2003 (11 يناير 2012)

تسلم ع المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ASHRAF100 (13 يناير 2012)

موقع ممتاز ومهندسين احلا


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (13 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله


----------



## محمد-عزيز (4 فبراير 2012)

nice


----------



## ماهر عطية (20 يونيو 2012)

فعلا انك حلاوة والله يقويك وتكمل المشروع


----------



## mah_safy (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خير ونرجو رفع الجداول الخاصة بعدد مرات تغيير الهواء من الكود وشكراً


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (20 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم اللهم خيرا


----------



## hikal007 (20 يونيو 2012)

أسلوب راائع يا بشمهندس سيد (جزاك الله كل خير )- برجاء عمل مثال أخر لمشروع أكبر فى الحجم مع طرح مناقشه حول مراعاة الضغط الموجب والضغط السالب فى بعض الأماكن ومقدار الزياده أو النقص فى هذا الضغط كيف يتم حسابها


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (8 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا ألف خير و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
*


----------



## Sana 89 (8 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجازيك كل خير....


----------



## safwat salah (10 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أغسطس 2012)

اضافة للمجهود العظيم المشكور الذي يقدمه زميلنا وصديقنا المهندس سيد حلاوة أود ان أضيف ان معهد hvi يحتسب للحمامات bathrooms المحتوية على مرش استحمام shower عدد ثماني مرات في الساعة لتغيير هواء المكان 
و ست مرات لحمامات قضاء الحاجة toilets 
أما آشري 62.2 -2007 فقد حدد معدل التهوية طبقا لمساحة الطابق و عدد غرف النوم فيه 
و توجد طريقة أخري و هي تحدد معدلات التهوية طبقا لعدد الاجهزة الصحية و نوعيتها المتواجدة في الحمام و في المتوسط 50 ق م د لكل جهاز .
و التفاصيل بالجداول و الأمثلة في كتابي المرجع العملي في أعمال التكييف المركزي


----------



## السيد حلاوة (16 مارس 2013)

ربنا يبارك لنا فى عمرك دكتور صبرى


----------



## mostafa zaher (16 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم .. بعمل تهوية لمصنع والمبني كله (شنكو ) استيل وبعد الحساب اتضح ان المصنع محتاج 15 مروحة كل مروحة 15000 cfm و 15 مروحة تغذية نفس القدرة .. السؤال . ايه النوع المفضل للتهوية في هذه الحالة هل الـ axial أو centrifugal ?


----------



## السيد حلاوة (17 مارس 2013)

mostafa zaher قال:


> السلام عليكم .. بعمل تهوية لمصنع والمبني كله (شنكو ) استيل وبعد الحساب اتضح ان المصنع محتاج 15 مروحة كل مروحة 15000 cfm و 15 مروحة تغذية نفس القدرة .. السؤال . ايه النوع المفضل للتهوية في هذه الحالة هل الـ axial أو centrifugal ?


فى راى حسب خبرتى البسيطة
لو هتعمل مراوح فى السقف تكون طرد عادم (exhaust
وتكون محورية
وتفتح فى الجدران فتحات ب sand trap louver
]ده حل

اما لو هتعمل جرلات توزيع للهواء النقى واخرى للعادم يفضل تكون مراوح طردة مركزية
وطبعا هيكون فى شبكة دكت لكلا المروحتين ودى غالبا بتكون فى البدروم وهتشوفها كتير لو دخلت جراج تحت الارض فى بناية او مول


----------



## drmady (17 مارس 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mostafa zaher (17 مارس 2013)

الف شكر يا مهندس سيد عالاهتمام وفكرة sand trap اللي فالجدار هتعوضني عن مراوح الهواء النقي


----------



## mostafa zaher (17 مارس 2013)

مهندس / سيد المحترم 

لو حابب استفسر من حضرتك علي حاجة فالفاير .. فنفس القسم هنا ولا فمكان تاني .. علي فكرة انا واخد فاير وتكييف في شركة حضرتك


----------



## shoosh2010 (23 أبريل 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا :77::77::77:


----------



## بسيوني حسن (24 أبريل 2013)

الف مشكور يهندسة


----------



## الشامي0 (19 مارس 2014)

هل من متابعة للموضوع حتى نستفيد جميعاً وبارك الله بكم


----------



## ahmed samy (5 مايو 2014)

تسلم يامهندس على المجهود


----------



## moneer2 (5 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamza112005 (6 مايو 2014)

الف الف الف شكر للمعلومة المهمة وربي يزيدك من علمه...


----------



## ماهر عطية (7 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## mohammad ibrahem (25 يونيو 2014)

thank youuuuuuuuu


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (26 يونيو 2014)

أهنئ نفسى وتهانينا للمهندسين بالملتقى بعودة أستاذنا وأخونا و زميلنا المهندس العبقرى / السيد عبد الحميد حلاوة لملتقانا الرائع


----------



## م محمد المصرى (26 يونيو 2014)

الكود ياباشمهندس السيد اللى جبت منه عدد مرات تغيير الهواء لكل فراغ


----------



## نزار المقدم (26 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_taha_a (10 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم 
م/ سيد حلاوه يرجى استكمال الموضوع لاهميته


----------



## ibrahim9 (11 أبريل 2016)

الله ينور بجد استفدت افاده محترمه


----------



## MEPENG (8 مايو 2016)

لو سمحت فية جدول لعدد مرات تغيير الهواء لانى مريت على جدول بيقول الحمامات8 مرات والمطابخ15 ؟؟؟؟ فلو فيه مرجع معتمد ياريت تذودنا بية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moustafa afify (9 مايو 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا م/ سيد حلاوه وكل من شارك بمعلومه مفيده فى الموضوع


----------



## adil mozan (12 مايو 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## omar mbarki (14 يونيو 2016)

Allah ijazikom


----------



## اسامةسمير (12 يناير 2017)

شكرا


----------



## ماهر عطية (14 يناير 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الدرس القيم


----------



## جمال ضياء النافع (30 يناير 2017)

موضوع لطيف ومساهمة مفيدة شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م. ام ليمارا (8 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fawzann (27 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع قيم


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (1 مايو 2017)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Farraj3000 (10 سبتمبر 2017)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> اضافة للمجهود العظيم المشكور الذي يقدمه زميلنا وصديقنا المهندس سيد حلاوة أود ان أضيف ان معهد hvi يحتسب للحمامات bathrooms المحتوية على مرش استحمام shower عدد ثماني مرات في الساعة لتغيير هواء المكان
> و ست مرات لحمامات قضاء الحاجة toilets
> أما آشري 62.2 -2007 فقد حدد معدل التهوية طبقا لمساحة الطابق و عدد غرف النوم فيه
> و توجد طريقة أخري و هي تحدد معدلات التهوية طبقا لعدد الاجهزة الصحية و نوعيتها المتواجدة في الحمام و في المتوسط 50 ق م د لكل جهاز .
> و التفاصيل بالجداول و الأمثلة في كتابي المرجع العملي في أعمال التكييف المركزي



كيف يمكنني الحصول على كتابك دكتور صبري ؟ تحياتي لك


----------



## ماهر عطية (11 سبتمبر 2017)

تسلم ايديك بشمهندس ياريت تكمل الموضوع وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------

